# Topics > Sport >  Museum of Future Sports, Future Sports Academy, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - futuresports.io

instagram.com/futuresportsmuseum

facebook.com/FutureSportsMuseum

----------


## Airicist

Museum of Future Sports - Infy Maker Award Submission

Published on Feb 26, 2018




> The Museum of Future Sports is a non-profit STEM education program that gets kids excited for learning through the irresistible lens of drones, robots and video games.  Our silicon valley-based team is passionate about emerging tech and represent many years sharing knowledge with thousands of students, families and Bay Area communities.
> 
> The InfyMaker award would allow the Museum of Future Sports to continue offering these program and scholarships to hundreds of needy students and youth groups in the San Francisco Bay Area.

----------

